# Caboose OverDrive



## Aria51 (Nov 3, 2019)

Mine sounds like a tube amp, those last few seconds before the caps discharge. 
I've swapped the IC and if I flip the 2n5088 I get voltages that are more normal for an NPN but the result is the same.
Any ideas, anyone?
If not, I'll wait for the build doc. I'm pretty good when I have a schematic.
TIA


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

Pray for build docs.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

I looked into it and the Caboose is based on a Vertex product.  So it's not supposed to work.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Aria51 (Nov 3, 2019)

All fixed. Vref on Pin 5 of the IC was missing. I damaged the foil between the junction of the voltage divider resistors R1 and R2 and the IC. Sometimes I drink beer and watch Netflix while soldering.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

Sounds dangerous.  

I'd still like to see a schematic.


----------



## Aria51 (Nov 4, 2019)

And BTW, The orientation of the transistors was not part of the problem.  When the 4.5v VRef was restored, everything else came back to life.


----------

